# Truck Wiring Glitch



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Stick a test light in there and see if it comes on. If not your issue is before the pigtail. If it does then the issue is after. Just keep moving the light until it no longer comes on.

Quick check is to remove both bulbs and switch them making sure bulbs are good.


----------

